# My pee problem. Has anyone EVER heard of this??



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

This is so embarassing. And I haven't told a soul about this, ever. But it's getting worse & it sucks. I will be asking my MW about it soon, now that I actually got over my denial & hang ups & am able to admit that this is not going away!

Every single time after I pee, when I stand up more pee drips/flows/squirts out. Every time after I pee I have to stand up, wait to drip down my leg, & use more TP to wipe it up.

History: When I had my 2nd child (7 yrs ago), I didn't have any pee probs until just after he was born. Ever since my delivery of him I sometimes do leak a little bit, like a drip or 2, just after standing up after a pee. It was embarassing & weird but I could handle it. Doctors said it was fade away during my PP, but it never did.

Now, I'm 4 mos (19 weeks), & the pee dripping has gotten worse & worse since the beginning of my pg. My hugest fear is that it will not go away after I give birth!!

I don't drip pee at any other time, not while laughing or sneezing or anything. It's only after I stand up after urinating. Every freaking time. I can try as hard as I can to get every drop out before I stand up, but it doesn't make a difference. And if I stand up & then blow my nose, OMG I just about pee a 2nd time down my leg, involuntarily!

I want to post about 3 million of these:







: all over this post.

I just wonder if ANY of you have ever experienced this? Or heard of it? I can't even find anything online about it. Oh sigh, I am doomed.

Ps. When I do kegels I get endless Braxton Hicks everytime & I'm trying desperately to avoid BH, bedrest & preterm labor this pregnancy. I'm not even sure Kegels would help me anyway, it's not like I have "weak" (I don't think!) muscles because I don't leak when I sneeze or cough!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I have kind of the same thing... I'm not preggo but ever since having kids it takes effort to get my bladder completely empty. The next time you go really bear down when you think you're done and see if you can squeeze out a little more. A lot of times I feel like I'm done and then I stand up and realize there is more... not to be too graphic but I can tell it is all the way down in my urethra, not still up in the bladder. If that is your problem it may account for why kegals don't seem to make a difference.

{{{hugs}}} and no pregnant woman should ever feel embarassed by anything going on with her body.


----------



## kimfaith (Feb 14, 2004)

while i was pregnant i was prone to bladder infections, and i read this- to get the last few drips of pee out, lean forward while you're still sitting down. can't hurt, right?! i did it. good luck!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

It's not normal, but it's not uncommon either. I'll find some information for you and post again.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

This article has nice "no-side-effect" ideas for after pregnancy. http://www.answers.com/topic/urinary-incontinence-1

This is aimed at medical professionals and is a great overview.
My favorite quote

Quote:

Women are more willing to talk openly about this disorder. Women are realizing that, in most cases, urinary incontinence is a treatable condition. Consequently, less embarrassment and fewer social stigmas are associated with the diagnosis.
http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic2781.htm

Do you have any prolapse or cystocele? A cystocele bulging of the bladder into the vagina that's somewhat common in women (babies or no babies). It's possible that your urethra isn't running in a straight line, but curves into the vaginal area a little.


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

I'll admit, I do have this problem sometimes.
what really helps is to stay sitting on the toilet afterwards and lean forward , then back, even side to side if you want to make double sure! Sometimes a change in position helps get more out.
(HUGS)


----------



## ObsessiveAndrea (Aug 14, 2003)

me me me, I am so there and mine is even worse, I trickle a little out all day long to the point I have to change my undies twice a day now.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 21, 2004)

This happens to me and did last pregnancy too. I just stand up and pee some more into toilet paper that i hold up to myself. Leaning forward on the toilet helps a little but not totally.

I carry my babies very low and they ride on my bladder for the last several months.

After my last pg I had no pee issues whatsoever and had a very strong bladder again. It doesn't seem like a medical problem to me...i've talked to lots of friends who had this phenomenon while pg.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

Doing some acrobats after you pee might help...lean all the way forward and back and forth for a bit might some.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

All I can suggest is leaning forwards... it works for me. That, and pantyliners...


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

that happened to me, too, when I was pregnant (worse with DD1, because I carried her so low). What worked for me was to lift up on my belly with my hands, sorta scoot around and sit up straighter, and try to squeeze some more pee out before standing up. One of those elastic and velcro maternity belts also helps.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes, that happens to me too, but not if I really sit there even after I'm done peeing and make sure it all comes out. I would be pissed if it happened every single time! but I think it will go away after pregnancy.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I sometimes feel like I can't empty completely, and never really seem to know when my body is done.........I never ever drip or anything, but still it is annoying. I find that drinking Alacer cranberry Emergen-C packets in water really help. Taking cranberry is really good at warding off bladder infections/bacteria problems that can soemtimes make things worse.HTH!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

OMG I love you guys sooooo much.







Starting yesterday I tried the leaning forward & backward thing & was so shocked & excited I nearly shed a tear. Heeheeee. I couldn't believe what a difference leaning into different positions made, I totally peed more even when I swore I got out every last drop. AND I have almost completely stopped dripping once I stand up. I've never been so excited to have dry underpants!!! :LOL

AND I got brave enough & shared my peepee stress with my dreamy DP who was entirely supportive & reassured me that I'm not defective. :LOL

Here I was expecting that I'm deformed or doomed or incontinent but a simple change (albeit sort of weird & awkward one) in toileting position is all I needed?! Haha.

Apricot, thank you for the links!

I'm so glad to hear that so many of you suffer this same irritating problem. Well, not glad that you SUFFER with pee problems, but I'm glad I'm not alone!









I'll still ask my MW about it to rule out any problems etc, and I sure hope this goes away once there's not a little human lounging on top of my bladder.

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

yeah, it's one of those little pregnancy things that nobody ever tells you about!


----------



## tattooedjess (Mar 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ObsessiveAndrea*
me me me, I am so there and mine is even worse, I trickle a little out all day long to the point I have to change my undies twice a day now.









I am 26 weeks and this is exactly my life too.







: I have also done the leaning forward & to the side helps and the leaking during the day isn't as bad. Glad it has helped you!

After my SIL had her third, she was incontinet and had to temporarily go on some kind of medication to stop it. She said it really helped because before she started taking it that every time she moved, she tinkled or outright completely wet herself.


----------



## shireen (Oct 30, 2014)

I've had trouble emptying my bladder with the last three pregnancies; with DD #4 they finally diagnosed me with a Grade 1 Cystocele (bladder prolapse). It's a pain in the butt, and that feeling of always having to pee, even after I JUST did, is always there...it's frustrating.

I don't know why this problem isn't documented much, but it isn't. I already feel like I can't always empty my bladder, and I'm only in my 9th week!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I do also feel like my bladder isn't entirely empty at times. Especially when peeing in the middle of the night, I swear my muscles are all asleep & I pee soooo slowly & feel like it's not all out. Grr.

How do they diagnose a cystocele? Ultrasound?


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Interesting thread! I didn't have any problems when pg with DD, but during the first few months of this pg I felt like I was leaking everytime I sneezed or coughed or laughed, and had the toilet issues too. However, it seems to have rectified itself now that I'm bigger. I think I'm carrying lower this time, maybe that's what's going on.







:


----------



## Pippi (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok - well I'm chaning my tune now. I have had my baby (4 1/2 weeks ago) and I am certain i do have a bladder prolapse/cystocele.

I am seeing my midwife at my 6 week appt but might go to a urogyno specialist after that.

Both my babies were posterior and the first was a long difficult labor with lots of pushing. After this last birth i just felt like my insides were falling out. I guess they sort of are.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Wow Pippi, that sucks. I'm sorry you're going through that!!

My pee problem continues. Everytime I stand up after peeing... there goes pee down my leg. And I don't feel like my bladder is empty after peeing pretty frequently as well. I do the whole leaning forward thing (which actually often works very well, much more pee comes), but, now that my belly's so big, I can really only spread my legs (to make room for the belly) far enough to lean over forward when I'm naked.

My midwife says it could be a mild cystocele. She recommends 49960jarsquillion Kegels and if the pee thing hasn't cleared up 6 mos post partum, I'll need to see a specialist & surgery could be in order. UG. That is SO not what I want to hear.

Oh sigh.


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

You might want to check out http://www.wholewoman.com if you determine that it's a cystocele. Don't have surgery without seriously considering the outcome. It probably isn't necessary!

BTW, I had the same problem during pregnancy. And I could never get it all out from leaning different directions. I just wore minipads and changed them a few times a day. Not fun, but tolerable.


----------



## missus (May 1, 2004)

I have had this problem for several months now (I'm now 37 weeks and the baby's head is pressing on my bladder...) and had dealt w/ it by bathing twice a day and wearing panti-liners. I've tried the Kegels, but they don't seem to help. I always drink cranberry/water, and just started using the "organic"/healthfood baby wipes I bought for the baby! That way I don't feel like I always smell like pee. However, I will definately try the potty-rock motion. I agree, it's worse during the night-time pees (all 10 of them!!!), and the trickle is just after wiping. Annoying, and I hope not permanent.


----------



## lilysmama (Dec 31, 2003)

I got ureathrocele after ds (my 2nd dc) was born. He is 13 mos now, but I still have it







. Sometimes it makes me CRAZY







!!!!!!!! Constantly checking it out down there and wondering if I should go through another pregnancy, or if I would be peeing & pooping







my self thoughout the whole thing!!!

So, looks like you have got plenty of company here!!!


----------



## winnie (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm so glad I found this thread, I've really been having a problem with this and have never heard about it anywhere else!

I'm nearly 20 weeks, and the same thing is happening...think I've finished going, stand up, oops not done! I also have a problem where I will go to the bathroom, think I'm completely empty, and then even just a few minutes later will have to go again, and it turns out I was no where near empty! I also leak throughout the day, and that is getting bad enough that I think I'll have to pick up some panty liners.

For me it doesn't seem to be just urine though, a lot of it is white/cream coloured discharge. Is this normal? I know it is normal to have more than usual, but this seems a bit excessive.

winn


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Yep I totally had that while pregnant with #2. It went away after I delivered. (For the most part ... I still get an occasional drip)


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

I think I have a very mild thing like this. SOmetimes after I would feel done peeing, I'd stick my 2 fingers in to do a cervical check (NFP/FAM) and there'd be this... strange feeling in my bladder while my fingers were in. If I wiggled them, sometimes more pee would come out.

I find if I am in a squatting position, I can fully empty my bladder. Sometimes I put my feet up and squat on the toilet seat instead of sitting.

For help with Kegel exercises, try getting a stone egg. You can find out more on http://www.jadeeggs.com/ basically the egg provides resistance for the PC muscles and provides a more effective workout than kegels alone. Like the difference between doing bicep curls with nothing or with small hand weights.

It's cheaper to do a search for stone eggs on ebay and buy one from there. I got a pretty pink rose quartz one. DON'T get one made from malachite. It's not safe to use internally. Jade and quartz are safe.

Kathryn


----------

